# Chinaman Man Biter or Excite Biter ??



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have read and heard conflicting stories about Chinaman was he a man biter? Or and excite biter?


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

IMO, excite biter. When Vinny would hold him before release when he was matched he said he was a bit scared to hold because he would reach back and bite him to get at the other dog. Never heard of the dog acting aggressive towards people other than when they first got chinaman and he was emaciated and neglected and bit him. Only times I know of where he bit someone but I wouldn't say he was a man biter like Zebo or Bolio


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Kayo45 said:


> IMO, excite biter. When Vinny would hold him before release when he was matched he said he was a bit scared to hold because he would reach back and bite him to get at the other dog. Never heard of the dog acting aggressive towards people other than when they first got chinaman and he was emaciated and neglected and bit him. Only times I know of where he bit someone but I wouldn't say he was a man biter like Zebo or Bolio


So he more so redirected I have heard stories about dogs who will redirect on there owner's to get to another dog or something they want bad enough. I would say that's an excite biter as well not a man biter. To me a man biter will bite someone without being provoked.


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadie said:


> So he more so redirected I have heard stories about dogs who will redirect on there owner's to get to another dog or something they want bad enough. I would say that's an excite biter as well not a man biter. To me a man biter will bite someone without being provoked.


Yea he wasn't like zebo where he would maul people(Mauled a dogmans kid if I remember correctly which is why they had to get rid of him). Zebo changed hands alot because of his attitude even though he was a great pit dog. Angus was another man biter and I think it was Floyd who hit Bullyson with a shovel when he tried to bite him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Kayo45 said:


> Yea he wasn't like zebo where he would maul people(Mauled a dogmans kid if I remember correctly which is why they had to get rid of him). Zebo changed hands alot because of his attitude even though he was a great pit dog. Angus was another man biter and I think it was Floyd who hit Bullyson with a shovel when he tried to bite him.


Damn yeah those are the one's that aren't wired properly in the brain I wonder how they would handle those dogs before a match? In the ring they have to hold onto them until they are released I wonder how they were able to hold them without getting bit you can't muzzle them in a fighting ring LOL ... but I would keep an excite biter just wouldn't put him in a situation where it might have the chance to redirect on me like taking one to an adba dog show lol


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Damn yeah those are the one's that aren't wired properly in the brain I wonder how they would handle those dogs before a match? In the ring they have to hold onto them until they are released I wonder how they were able to hold them without getting bit you can't muzzle them in a fighting ring LOL ... but I would keep an excite biter just wouldn't put him in a situation where it might have the chance to redirect on me like taking one to an adba dog show lol


LoL When Mountain man had Zebo he said he was scared of him too. He didn't if Zebo was gonna be friendly or try and bite him. If you haven't already, you should read the complete gamedog book. It has an interview with Mountain man where he talks about Zebo. Zebo I think would always focus on another dog when in the pit rather than the people, could be wrong on that but it would explain it lol. Angus was a great dog too but he also mauled a kid and had an attitude problem.

I could keep dogs like Chinaman but not no dogs like Zebo lol.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

There are organizations, and individuals out there that love to hear that a pure breed APBT mauled or bit someone. They will not rest until all game dog breeders are shut down, and all our dogs are turned into stafs or outlawed altogether. In the days of Zebo, and Angus, there was not the fervent BSL, HSUS, trying to outlaw a specific breed. My point is; I don't care how talented the dog is, breeders should never breed HA dogs in this day and age, don't reproduce him! We just don't need to give those people any more ammunition for their cause. And even if it wasn't for the reasons I just mentioned. A HA bull dog is a much more dangerous animal, than your average dog. And this is my opinion only, "all HA bull dogs should be culled".


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

Dog bite statistics don't exclude excite bitings. Any bite on a person by a pit bull just adds to damning statistics...


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

spatulars said:


> Dog bite statistics don't exclude excite bitings. Any bite on a person by a pit bull just adds to damning statistics...


That is not the point of the thread at all. We are talking about if Chinaman was an excite biter or not


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

dday said:


> There are organizations, and individuals out there that love to hear that a pure breed APBT mauled or bit someone. They will not rest until all game dog breeders are shut down, and all our dogs are turned into stafs or outlawed altogether. In the days of Zebo, and Angus, there was not the fervent BSL, HSUS, trying to outlaw a specific breed. My point is; I don't care how talented the dog is, breeders should never breed HA dogs in this day and age, don't reproduce him! We just don't need to give those people any more ammunition for their cause. And even if it wasn't for the reasons I just mentioned. A HA bull dog is a much more dangerous animal, than your average dog. And this is my opinion only, "all HA bull dogs should be culled".


How many HA Zebo or bolio dogs have you seen?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

THe sire of Turok was a "hand" biter and changed hands ALOT... Zinns Zeus was his paper name, Doc, was his call name. First time I seen this dog, I walked up to him while he was on his chain, and I treated him like every other game dog in the yard, LIKE MOST GAME DOGS THEY COULD EASILY BE STOLEN. Doc however, would bite you to check you, are you afraid? I was chillin rollin the dog all around and the owner came out saying, "watchout Stan, he'll bite; I don't even feed that dog without making him come out to his full chain length." I laughed cause I had been playing with him and he was as excited as any other dog to get attention; when I stood up to step away, that 4uker bit me.. I let out a LOUD "AAAHT" He chilled for a second, I pat him on the head and turned around and he tried to grab my a$$. I was the only person in 2yrs of that dogs 4yrs that had handled him like that. He wanted to bite to keep me focused on him, he brought blood to everyone he bit BUT me... I thought I should have purchased that dog he was half wilders with a shot of longs stomper and the other half was made up of CHFredT and CHBullsht. Some stuff I havent seen before, but I heard from some fellas that ChBullsht had a taste for gettin at strangers, although a great cart dog and great with kids imediatley around him, BS didn't like ppl in general. So ... I don't have anything off of Turok anymore Proven Buddy R.I.P sired by turok was a black white and tan of 33lbs and was the happiest little dog and would happily bite anything or anyONE you told him too.. He wasnt bias. :roll: I took him to my inbred jocko bitch to get Spike, who LOVES PEOPLE, and until I retired him this year for getting pummeled by a moose during bear season, Spike was a biting machine, who can bark with mouth shut on bear, Spike is WOUND TIGHT... DOG is always ready to "scratch", bear, dog, coyote and home/land invaders... He's been sterilized without breeding him, I just wanted to mix the lines to get HIM basically, a overdriven bite machine with lungs carry him like a hot air balloon.. His brothers and sisters are all over Montanna and Idaho doin the damm thing for their land owners, none of Spikes siblings went to homes in town, all homes on acerage with job to do.. I have a dog from JBs Boneyard, Sired by Quiltys Strictly Business, who is have Lonzo/Zebo although there is a lot of guff about the boneyard and his dogs, this was a dog that he studded out too, so its a lil' different. I got Hoagie cause he was unrully and all over the house like a cat @ 33lbs of APBT, he is compelety in chk NOW.. LOL. He will chk every dog we run acrossed without growling or showing any attitude. Hoagie will not attack but will damm sure settle it. 

Man biters have been here and there, and the term excite biter can almost be put on a few dogs of every bloodline.. I would have them sterilized as well.. It only takes ONE breeding to make a MANbiter, and a lifetime to get rid of the gene.... THIS SUCKS because braddock, centipede, and many other founding blocks were man biters as well. Because I knew spike had the gene, I had him sterilized.. People beat dwn the door want me to stud Spike out, LOL sorry folks this Heavy Jocko/outcrossed with OFRN/CHBullsht,CHFredT is StERilIZED.. as all hand biters of anykind should be.

KEMPFER was the original name of the fighting bulldog that was equivalent to the APBTs in the states, but soon there after became the BOXER.. KEMPFER means DANGEROUS DOG.. ALL GERMAN FIGHTING BULLDOGS were Kempfer dogs, cause they would bite anything and everything, with the tenacity of game bred APBTs that we read of in the history books. No one wants that old world bulldog.. No one wants a dangerous dog.

SO that is what governs my dog breeding and dog owning ethics.. I want them as old world bulldog as possible without getting the "Kempfer" gene as I call it, to resurface.
Opinions vary, and I will put down any dog that bites me or my loved ones in a malicious state or intent. Neverez kennels is awesome breeder of Jeep/redboy dogs.. I went against all I knew and bought a female pup with blue eyes. BLUE EYES.. yep at 8 months old and being trained and excelling in obiedience, bit my oldest son on the upper arm, if she would have shook he would have been crushed. instead he has a perfect dog mouth imprint inwhich I stitched up after I shot the dog, medula oblangata; wont feel sht. Most expensive bullet I ever spent. But SHe had been showing signs of being a man biter, we just didn't think it would be one of US.. After that, I will not tolerate a HA dog. Unless the ppl have malice intent, there is no reason for HA in a game bred dog, JMO

No-one wants a manbiting fightin dog... Colby..


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> THe sire of Turok was a "hand" biter and changed hands ALOT... Zinns Zeus was his paper name, Doc, was his call name. First time I seen this dog, I walked up to him while he was on his chain, and I treated him like every other game dog in the yard, LIKE MOST GAME DOGS THEY COULD EASILY BE STOLEN. Doc however, would bite you to check you, are you afraid? I was chillin rollin the dog all around and the owner came out saying, "watchout Stan, he'll bite; I don't even feed that dog without making him come out to his full chain length." I laughed cause I had been playing with him and he was as excited as any other dog to get attention; when I stood up to step away, that 4uker bit me.. I let out a LOUD "AAAHT" He chilled for a second, I pat him on the head and turned around and he tried to grab my a$$. I was the only person in 2yrs of that dogs 4yrs that had handled him like that. He wanted to bite to keep me focused on him, he brought blood to everyone he bit BUT me... I thought I should have purchased that dog he was half wilders with a shot of longs stomper and the other half was made up of CHFredT and CHBullsht. Some stuff I havent seen before, but I heard from some fellas that ChBullsht had a taste for gettin at strangers, although a great cart dog and great with kids imediatley around him, BS didn't like ppl in general. So ... I don't have anything off of Turok anymore Proven Buddy R.I.P sired by turok was a black white and tan of 33lbs and was the happiest little dog and would happily bite anything or anyONE you told him too.. He wasnt bias. :roll: I took him to my inbred jocko bitch to get Spike, who LOVES PEOPLE, and until I retired him this year for getting pummeled by a moose during bear season, Spike was a biting machine, who can bark with mouth shut on bear, Spike is WOUND TIGHT... DOG is always ready to "scratch", bear, dog, coyote and home/land invaders... He's been sterilized without breeding him, I just wanted to mix the lines to get HIM basically, a overdriven bite machine with lungs carry him like a hot air balloon.. His brothers and sisters are all over Montanna and Idaho doin the damm thing for their land owners, none of Spikes siblings went to homes in town, all homes on acerage with job to do.. I have a dog from JBs Boneyard, Sired by Quiltys Strictly Business, who is have Lonzo/Zebo although there is a lot of guff about the boneyard and his dogs, this was a dog that he studded out too, so its a lil' different. I got Hoagie cause he was unrully and all over the house like a cat @ 33lbs of APBT, he is compelety in chk NOW.. LOL. He will chk every dog we run acrossed without growling or showing any attitude. Hoagie will not attack but will damm sure settle it.
> 
> Man biters have been here and there, and the term excite biter can almost be put on a few dogs of every bloodline.. I would have them sterilized as well.. It only takes ONE breeding to make a MANbiter, and a lifetime to get rid of the gene.... THIS SUCKS because braddock, centipede, and many other founding blocks were man biters as well. Because I knew spike had the gene, I had him sterilized.. People beat dwn the door want me to stud Spike out, LOL sorry folks this Heavy Jocko/outcrossed with OFRN/CHBullsht,CHFredT is StERilIZED.. as all hand biters of anykind should be.
> 
> ...


Agree 1000%, good post.
Kayo45 "How many HA Zebo or bolio dogs have you seen?"
I personally have not seen any myself. But the genetic odds of producing HA dogs from HA parents is greatly increased. But, back in 1979 "I was a young teenager at the time", and just learning about bull dogs. (I thought the meaner the dog acted, the tougher it must be.) There was a back yard APBT breeder near me that had 5 or 6 bull dogs he breed. His one black and white male was extremely aggressive, and he breed it to one of his bitches. So my brother just had to have one of the pups. To make a long story short, half of that litter was Ha. The female my brother purchased seemed fine for many years with the immediate family. One day she turned on my brothers 2 year old daughter, but fortunately she was on the other side of a glass door. But that f###g dog meant business. Needless to say, we buried her the next day.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Kayo45 said:


> IMO, excite biter. When Vinny would hold him before release when he was matched he said he was a bit scared to hold because he would reach back and bite him to get at the other dog. Never heard of the dog acting aggressive towards people other than when they first got chinaman and he was emaciated and neglected and bit him. Only times I know of where he bit someone but I wouldn't say he was a man biter like Zebo or Bolio


I want to thank you for that information. It is good to get information from someone who actually knew the dog, or knew someone who did.
I agree, from what you just described, I would not call that a HA bull dog. I am considering getting a heavy breed "Chinaman" pup, and that information was helpful. 
So I wish to ask; those forum members out there with heavy, or line breed dogs off "Chinaman". Are your dogs HA? Does that line seem to throw HA dogs?
Thanks


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

dday said:


> I want to thank you for that information. It is good to get information from someone who actually knew the dog, or knew someone who did.
> I agree, from what you just described, I would not call that a HA bull dog. I am considering getting a heavy breed "Chinaman" pup, and that information was helpful.
> So I wish to ask; those forum members out there with heavy, or line breed dogs off "Chinaman". Are your dogs HA? Does that line seem to throw HA dogs?
> Thanks


Nah, I didnt know Vinny personally or anything I just know alot about this line of dogs. And no Chinaman dogs are not known to be HA


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok after running this by a few folks chinaman was NOT a man biter he was an excite biter. Big difference.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Ok after running this by a few folks chinaman was NOT a man biter he was an excite biter. Big difference.


Agreed!, Case closed, "I hope"


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its old but bumping it for the Abernathy's opinion


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

as long as i've been around the dogs, and been bit a few times.

but i believe its like fire said, the thing is you CAN NOT show fear.

they will test you.

i have a little 32lb girl, that looks cute, but as soon as she senses fear,

your lunch, and she's an alligator, 
but on the other hand, i can put a dog biscuit in my mouth,

and she will bite it in pieces and very carefully take it out of my mouth.


----------

